# How often do you train your dogs?



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sport people how often do you train your dogs. I train at least once daily twice if possible. I sometimes wonder if I'm doing too much. Like maybe an every other day may be more productive. With off days being walks and play.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

every day is fine. Keep it fun. And let them have time to just be dogs too 

When I"m working on something new, I do notice if I give him a day off from it that he comes back stronger.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Once the initial training--usually about a year of solid training for each I back off. By back off it doesn't mean training ends, it becomes a routine everyday thing. Sit for treats, fronts from across the yard, downs, etc are incorporated into daily life. Treats aren't used and they are expected to make the right choices and they do.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Depends on the stage, with my IPO puppy I train for maybe 5 minutes a few times a day. My older dogs, not in sport, I don't do much training except for making sure the recall is always sharp. It's more about quality than quantity.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I train for a few minutes every day or for an hour or more...depending on what we are working on. When I was actively training Karlo, we trained almost daily, I went to private training, or club several times a week. 
Less is more with him though, so changing up the training game was key. Because IPO is 3 phases, it wasn't hard to work different things to keep him engaged. Send out, directionals, retrieves and then basic position obedience kept him from getting bored.
Tracking is my favorite phase, so we do that as much as possible. 
Now with Gambit, I am not as busy training with him, and it shows in our obedience. He isn't huge in prey drive so I have to work to keep his engagement. Thank God for food drive! 
Every dog is different, and each learning phase can change up the game so I don't stay to a regimented goal plan. The journey for me is what it is about, not the trials or titles. Of course we do have goals for trialing, but I am not about trophies.
I want my dog to live a long happy healthy life and stay structurally sound.
Too many seem to push dogs to achieve goals and the dog ends up with life altering changes health-wise. 
Injury can occur regardless, but I look at that long term view on what my dogs limits are.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I train for a few minutes every day or for an hour or more...depending on what we are working on. When I was actively training Karlo, we trained almost daily, I went to private training, or club several times a week.
> Less is more with him though, so changing up the training game was key. Because IPO is 3 phases, it wasn't hard to work different things to keep him engaged. Send out, directionals, retrieves and then basic position obedience kept him from getting bored.
> Tracking is my favorite phase, so we do that as much as possible.
> Now with Gambit, I am not as busy training with him, and it shows in our obedience. He isn't huge in prey drive so I have to work to keep his engagement. Thank God for food drive!
> ...


Ugh. Tracking. Let me go on the record here--I HATE tracking. With the white hot hate of a thousand suns. I would gladly pay people to lay my tracks.

Of course, the dogs just love tracking. It's all fun and games for them.

Honestly, I'm not putting as much time into Raff's training as I should. We train in the afternoons when he doesn't see his trainer or go to the club. Very short, very active and animated sessions. He's such a quick study.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Weekly club training days, one private weekly session and maybe one or two days of a few minutes to a half hour a week?


We are working on our IPO1 and i work a lot so it's tough. Now that trial season is here we will have to be more regimented.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

zetti said:


> Ugh. Tracking. Let me go on the record here--I HATE tracking. With the white hot hate of a thousand suns. I would gladly pay people to lay my tracks.
> 
> Of course, the dogs just love tracking. It's all fun and games for them.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not putting as much time into Raff's training as I should. We train in the afternoons when he doesn't see his trainer or go to the club. Very short, very active and animated sessions. He's such a quick study.


Lol, I also hate tracking. It is soul crushing. The dog actually doing the track? Awesome. Laying the tracks? Ugh. Horrible.

OP, I train my dogs 6 days a week, sometimes twice a day. I try to work on different things every day, just to make sure things stay interesting for them. I try to make sure things are kept fun.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Training is a constant daily thing for us. I don't mean strict rigid training all day long but everything I do with my dog I try to have a purpose in mind. Sometimes that purpose can just be goofing off at the playground or playing hide and seek in the house to build a bond and have fun. 
As far as the strict training goes, we track at least 3 times a week, do short obedience sessions almost daily, and go to club every Sunday and most Saturdays too. Lately I have been doing a BH routine after laying a track to age it, makes for good use of time. Other than that obedience is short sessions tied into playing fetch or tug.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

We train for about 30 minutes a day and immediately after training he plays two ball or does other dog stuff where he can run flat out (he loves that...).


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

As you can see, it definitely depends on the dog. I trained quite a bit in the beginning because I was just learning the routines myself.

I will go on record saying I LOVE tracking! The peace and quiet of making a puzzle for her and then watching her work it out. thrilling!

But with her, I need to motivate and really have fun with OB. So now that we know the routines, I make games out of many of the exercises. She retains stuff very well and I am in a phase to really observe what turns her on. For her less is more.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Now days maybe once a month. I have club at least once a week, but am usually busy with everyone else's dogs. So by the time my turn comes around I'm tired and not in the right mind to work my own dog. They do a little ob or focus work with the puppy for their meals, but that's it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I LOVE tracking, can't imagine hating it! The very first few steps he ever took actually on a track was the biggest rush! I love laying tracks, love running them, I think I am hooked for life. I think my dog is cool with that. But I also have absolutely breathtaking picturesque places to track, I have videoed as many of his tracks as I can as sort of a training log. I was looking back at them the other day thinking, wow, just wow, how lucky am I? It looks like heaven.

I train most days. If I had to guess probably five days a week. But lots of different things because we all get bored. Yesterday I went out and practiced article indications for 10 minutes and that was it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Good to read everyone's posts. I was hoping that I wasn't over doing it. It seems like I am constantly working on something or teaching something or thinking about how to teach something. Doesn't help that I have three dogs. Even though Athena is my main focus as far as titles the other two are just as excited to go out for our one on one time. But it does make me think a lot more. They all learn at different rates and different ways. If I could combine all of their best talents into one dog I would have the ultimate dog. Lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We have a trial in June. The big snow storm has melted and starting this week, I'll be tracking in the morning and obedience at night. Daily. He'll get a day off if I see his intensity dropping or if I have to work. But overall, it will be daily. Sendouts, retrieves, jumping, heeling, out of motion. Soooooo much to do.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

cdwoodcox said:


> Good to read everyone's posts. I was hoping that I wasn't over doing it. It seems like I am constantly working on something or teaching something or thinking about how to teach something. Doesn't help that I have three dogs. Even though Athena is my main focus as far as titles the other two are just as excited to go out for our one on one time. But it does make me think a lot more. They all learn at different rates and different ways. If I could combine all of their best talents into one dog I would have the ultimate dog. Lol.


How do they act when you head out for training? During? How do they act comparitively on a day you don't train?

I do a lot of obedience in my basement. If I even go anywhere near the basement door my dogs are pushing to come with me. If I don't train them at all they might be restless and bored. 

If your dogs are happy and enthusiastic and progressing then I'd assume everything is great. 

And I totally know what you mean, if i could melt my last 3 shepherds and make them into one I would, too!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> How do they act when you head out for training? During? How do they act comparitively on a day you don't train?
> 
> I do a lot of obedience in my basement. If I even go anywhere near the basement door my dogs are pushing to come with me. If I don't train them at all they might be restless and bored.
> 
> ...


 Yes, they are excited to go out and during training. If a day comes and we haven't had a chance to train I can tell that they're just more wound up. They'll pace, try and wrestle inside. 
Athena could probably train for hours on end if I coild mix it up enough for her. Apollo will eventually get bored and he'll do something good and I'll let him win the tug and he'll run to the door like ok I'm ready to go inside. I think he gets that from when he was younger and I would have him run his tug inside after training.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Lol, I also hate tracking. It is soul crushing. The dog actually doing the track? Awesome. Laying the tracks? Ugh. Horrible.
> 
> OP, I train my dogs 6 days a week, sometimes twice a day. I try to work on different things every day, just to make sure things stay interesting for them. I try to make sure things are kept fun.


So glad I'm not alone in my feelings about tracking. Tomorrow is a club day and it's supposed to be pouring in the morning. I can't wait.

Raff will be ecstatic, though. Rain won't dampen his enthusiasm. He loves training, all of it. We did a whole session today just on engagement and a little bit of Bring. It was so fun.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

cdwoodcox said:


> Yes, they are excited to go out and during training. If a day comes and we haven't had a chance to train I can tell that they're just more wound up. They'll pace, try and wrestle inside.
> Athena could probably train for hours on end if I coild mix it up enough for her. Apollo will eventually get bored and he'll do something good and I'll let him win the tug and he'll run to the door like ok I'm ready to go inside. I think he gets that from when he was younger and I would have him run his tug inside after training.


This is just me but I think it's good to have days off and just be like, entertain yourself, chill out. Because They need to know that's gonna happen and not be monsters because they didn't get their fix. You might be sick, or hurt, or someone in your family is, and you don't need 3 little monsters harassing you too because they didn't get what they want. So, I like for part of the schedule to be, today, we go for a walk and then you go be a dog


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This past week I tracked 5 days, did obedience 4 days, ran blinds (away from protection) twice and did protection 3X with LB.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I love tracking. I hate laying puppy tracks, but once they are past puppy tracks, I love it. For me, it is the one phase where my dog can work entirely independently within the structure of the rules. I think once people understand tracking it becomes more enjoyable. Having exceptionally good tracking dogs helps a too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love tracking too. It's so quiet. Just you and your dog. I love watching my dog figure things out on his own. It's cathartic for me.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

zetti said:


> So glad I'm not alone in my feelings about tracking. Tomorrow is a club day and it's supposed to be pouring in the morning. I can't wait.
> 
> Raff will be ecstatic, though. Rain won't dampen his enthusiasm. He loves training, all of it. We did a whole session today just on engagement and a little bit of Bring. It was so fun.


If someone else would lay my tracks for me, I would love tracking, lol. Thank goodness my girl is fantastic at it. Makes it worthwhile. 

But I love obedience. It's my favorite part. Protection is fun, and we do tracking because we have to (lol), but I have a deep love of obedience.


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

We track 3-4 times a week, and do obedience every other day, so 15-20 min sessions a day, with a cool down. The pup works on the kinetics of his sits, stands, and downs every other day. I'm also working on getting him barking for the toy, and introducing the clicker, though we don't do all of this the same day, I'll pick 2 or 3 things to work on daily. The pup gets short 3-5 min sessions 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My dogs have always did well with tracking but I hated it until I started working with my current club. I think I understand more and know how to work my dog better (she is fast and i was causing hectic behavior which was frustrating). Now that I know better it's more enjoyable for us both. I still think obedience is my favorite phase but tracking is a close second. Protection is most definitely Zefra's phase which means more real work for me so it can be overwhelming (I need to be a stronger handler).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

GypsyGhost said:


> If someone else would lay my tracks for me, I would love tracking, lol. Thank goodness my girl is fantastic at it. Makes it worthwhile.
> 
> But I love obedience. It's my favorite part. Protection is fun, and we do tracking because we have to (lol), but I have a deep love of obedience.


I have found that a lot of people who love obedience don't like tracking.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

And today I gave LB a day off from tracking, did 2 sessions of obedience and then did a round of protection, working on secondary, in the pouring rain. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> I have found that a lot of people who love obedience don't like tracking.


because of the unknown? environmental influence and the dog is the one that is on task more than the handler running the show? 
That is one reason I like tracking, to see the dog think, work out problems and prove themselves. I know the 'trust the dog' issue is at hand, though, I also know that if I do trust my dog, it generally ends well.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I have found that a lot of people who love obedience don't like tracking.


I have found that to be true! Don't get me wrong, I like watching my girl track. I think she's amazing. But also, I don't feel like I'm actively participating in the activity with her, if that makes sense. With obedience, I feel much more connected with my dogs, and I think that's why I like it more. But I am relatively new to tracking... maybe I will have some sort of zen moment and grow to love it!


----------



## cherub737 (May 31, 2010)

My guy is 26 mo I train about 4 times per day at 15 min each session...mostly all prey with food/tug. I also do two outside classes...both IPO, one group and one individual. Tracking and OB on our outings and protection training will be travelling to do monthly. Plus workshops etc


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> This is just me but I think it's good to have days off and just be like, entertain yourself, chill out. Because They need to know that's gonna happen and not be monsters because they didn't get their fix. You might be sick, or hurt, or someone in your family is, and you don't need 3 little monsters harassing you too because they didn't get what they want. So, I like for part of the schedule to be, today, we go for a walk and then you go be a dog


ITA about letting our working dogs be dogs. Raff gets his chance when I let him out to play with Lexi, whom I adopted via this board, some of you may remember. They indulge in wild games and chase for about ten minutes--I supervise. Then Lexi will signal game over and we all go back in for naps.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I have found that a lot of people who love obedience don't like tracking.


Interesting. I am loving obedience with Raff, he is exceptionally biddable, smart and focused for a puppy. 

It's not so much tracking I hate as track laying. It does a job on my back. I need to get some PVC pipe.

The actual tracking part is fun to watch with a good dog.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

lhczth said:


> This past week I tracked 5 days, did obedience 4 days, ran blinds (away from protection) twice and did protection 3X with LB.


Ok, now I feel like a slacker. I don't track enough.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I love tracking. I hate laying puppy tracks, but once they are past puppy tracks, I love it. For me, it is the one phase where my dog can work entirely independently within the structure of the rules. I think once people understand tracking it becomes more enjoyable. Having exceptionally good tracking dogs helps a too.


Do you do puppy circles? I'd never seen them before, but my current club teaches them. What do you not like about puppy tracks?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

onyx'girl said:


> because of the unknown? environmental influence and the dog is the one that is on task more than the handler running the show?
> That is one reason I like tracking, to see the dog think, work out problems and prove themselves. I know the 'trust the dog' issue is at hand, though, I also know that if I do trust my dog, it generally ends well.


A lot of really good obedience handlers are used to micro managing everything. They have a tough time stepping back and letting the dog work, make mistakes and learn from its errors. I came from the obedience world and when I started I had a tough time and have seen this quite a lot. IPO tracking involves obedience to a point, but in a trial, we are 33' behind them and there is only so much that we can do. The dog has to be able to work on his own. 

The dog working on its own, solving problems, learning from its mistakes and also from its successes is why I enjoy tracking. It is one area where we can only do so much to "control" them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

zetti said:


> Do you do puppy circles? I'd never seen them before, but my current club teaches them. What do you not like about puppy tracks?


I have done a few, but tend to teach tracking a bit differently than I see people doing it now.  I have added new ideas here and there, but still lay puppy tracks like I did when I started. 

I don't like the food in every step. Hard on my body, takes absolutely forever to lay one track, and is boring. LOL I would sooner lay an FH2 than lay puppy tracks.  I LOVED training for, planning and laying tracks when I was preparing Vala for her FH1 and FH2.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I have done a few, but tend to teach tracking a bit differently than I see people doing it now. I have added new ideas here and there, but still lay puppy tracks like I did when I started.
> 
> I don't like the food in every step. Hard on my body, takes absolutely forever to lay one track, and is boring. LOL I would sooner lay an FH2 than lay puppy tracks.  I LOVED training for, planning and laying tracks when I was preparing Vala for her FH1 and FH2.


You just explained perfectly why I hate tracking. I used to take a piece of PVC pipe and drop the food through that so I didn't have to do so much bending, bit it's just kind of cumbersome.

How do you teach tracking differently? Do you not put food in every step when you train puppies?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I do scent boxes, but then go back to making trench tracks to start like I did with my original dogs, then close together steps and finally to regular walking. Massive amounts of bait at first then eventually not as much as the dog gets to foot step tracking. This has worked well for me and when I tried other ideas, I wasn't happy with the results. Funny, the only thing I have really changed lately, was adding a pinch collar to LB to control speed as suggested by our TD. Also, in 25 years, I have only had one dog that tracked for her meals. The rest would track on a full meal or a partial meal.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

zetti said:


> Ugh. Tracking. Let me go on the record here--I HATE tracking. With the white hot hate of a thousand suns. I would gladly pay people to lay my tracks.
> 
> Of course, the dogs just love tracking. It's all fun and games for them.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not putting as much time into Raff's training as I should. We train in the afternoons when he doesn't see his trainer or go to the club. Very short, very active and animated sessions. He's such a quick study.


How can you hate tracking? It is the most natural thing our dogs do. Tracking is easy and lots of fun. How much are you paying to lay tracks? I'll gladly do some expertly laid tracks for you, at a nominal fee. :wink2:

As I was once told years ago, "Jim, tracking is easy." Of course that was said in a German accent, at a seminar, so it sounded kinda cool and stuck with me. Don't over complicate it and have fun designing interesting and challenging tracks for your dog.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I've gotten good over the years at accurately dropping the bait in my foot steps as I walk, no bending over for me. That would be too much work and I'd probably hate tracking then. You just lift the heel on your back foot, pause on the toe and drop the bait in, easy day. Bending over is way to much work. No need for PVC poles either, just walk, pause slightly, drop and keep going.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Slamdunc said:


> I've gotten good over the years at accurately dropping the bait in my foot steps as I walk, no bending over for me. That would be too much work and I'd probably hate tracking then. You just lift the heel on your back foot, pause on the toe and drop the bait in, easy day. Bending over is way to much work. No need for PVC poles either, just walk, pause slightly, drop and keep going.


I tried that and ended up with my tracking bait stuck on my boots. LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

2 days of protection and now out to do some heeling before it gets dark. Trial is coming up soon


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I do scent boxes, but then go back to making trench tracks to start like I did with my original dogs, then close together steps and finally to regular walking. Massive amounts of bait at first then eventually not as much as the dog gets to foot step tracking. This has worked well for me and when I tried other ideas, I wasn't happy with the results. Funny, the only thing I have really changed lately, was adding a pinch collar to LB to control speed as suggested by our TD. Also, in 25 years, I have only had one dog that tracked for her meals. The rest would track on a full meal or a partial meal.


Thank you. I started Raff with scent boxes, too. The club has us doing circles, I'm not in love with it.

Raff's been tracking for his breakfast but he's got enough food drive that it's not really necessary.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Slamdunc said:


> How can you hate tracking? It is the most natural thing our dogs do. Tracking is easy and lots of fun. How much are you paying to lay tracks? I'll gladly do some expertly laid tracks for you, at a nominal fee. :wink2:
> 
> As I was once told years ago, "Jim, tracking is easy." Of course that was said in a German accent, at a seminar, so it sounded kinda cool and stuck with me. Don't over complicate it and have fun designing interesting and challenging tracks for your dog.


The watching my dog use his nose part is fun. Especially Raff, even as a baby he had great focus.

It is the track laying part to which I object.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

zetti said:


> The watching my dog use his nose part is fun. Especially Raff, even as a baby he had great focus.
> 
> It is the track laying part to which I object.


I'm running a patrol school for 3 K-9's plus my own. Each dog does about a 1/2 mile hard surface track each morning. While I don't lay the tracks I go on every track to watch and evaluate the team. My dog does roughly a mile long track each day. I run 3, 1/2 mile tracks and then walk back, then a mile for my dog. That is about 2 1/2 miles of jogging or running to keep up and watch the handlers, and 2 1/2 miles of walking back to the car. I need to get a fitbit. IPO tracking is fun compared to this. I love nose work and tracking, it is really fascinating.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Funny, tracking is the ONLY part of the sport of Schutzhund my dog is suited to. So to continue learning and staying in the game, I got to really enjoy it.

I admit, in the beginning, it seemed incredibly difficult. I was using all kinds of aids to help me remember turns and articles. But now I can use natural markers. Plus my dog has become very reliable and much fun to work with. I kept forcing myself out there in the AM before "interference" and as time went by, I got hooked!

Looking forward to my next dog being good at all 3 phases!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

zetti said:


> Do you do puppy circles? I'd never seen them before, but my current club teaches them. What do you not like about puppy tracks?


 I tried laying circles tracks for the dogs today. I think I done it right. I just laid a track in a big circle. (is this correct?) We haven't done any tracks for a while so I took them all out today and laid them each a straight track with one turn and each a circle track. The circle track seemed to throw them all off a little. But they kept searching until they had all the treats. Now that it's getting consistently warmer out I'll incorporate tracking into our training routine. Prior tracking was basically just scent pads and a few straight tracks. I'll post a link to a video of the circle left tracks. Any recommendations is appreciated.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

First is Apollo very little tracking experience. See indeed is Rosko also very little tracking. Last is Athena. Mostly scent pads and a couple straight line tracks.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> I tried laying circles tracks for the dogs today. I think I done it right. I just laid a track in a big circle. (is this correct?) We haven't done any tracks for a while so I took them all out today and laid them each a straight track with one turn and each a circle track. The circle track seemed to throw them all off a little. But they kept searching until they had all the treats. Now that it's getting consistently warmer out I'll incorporate tracking into our training routine. Prior tracking was basically just scent pads and a few straight tracks. I'll post a link to a video of the circle left tracks. Any recommendations is appreciated.


We make a protractor type device made out of a dog tie out stake, 1/4 in nylon line and tie a 3/4 in ring at every meter. You stretch the line out to the 5th ring or whichever you prefer, attach it to your belt loop or whatever you have, which will help you create a circle arc to keep you on track.

Is that making any sense?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Sorry, I couldn't find a YT video of IPO circle tracking. I'll see if I can get one at the club next w/e.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Getting ready to take Ranger back to school for rally. He hasn't had any class work in over 3 years, should be fun.


----------

